# Bulgarian: Word order



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Hi all! So, I have really limited resources that I have been using to learn Bulgarian (primarily Chalga music, my book, and random Wikipedia pages) and I have been noticing that a lot of Chalga singers transpose word order. For example, I heard _да ме обичаш искам_. Is that acceptable word order? 'Cause I know it's supposed to _искам да ме обичам._


----------



## DarkChild

Songs are usually more liberal when it comes to grammar and it's the case in any language. You're right that the most common way of saying "I want you to love me" is искам да ме обичаш, however there is nothing wrong with inverting the word order, especially when you want to emphasize something. Generally, word order is quite loose in Bulgarian.


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Thanks! I was just so unsure because Chalga music has a bad rep of being...you know.


----------



## DarkChild

I know, but in general they use correct grammar, unlike rap music.


----------



## Orlin

darkchild said:


> generally, word order is quite loose in bulgarian.


 
В някаква степен да, но във всеки случай по-малко от останалите славянски езици без македонския, защото в съвременния български език няма падежи и често единствено по словореда могат да бъдат разграничени подлогът и допълнението (съвсем както в английския).


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Orlin said:


> В някаква степен да, но във всеки случай по-малко от останалите славянски езици без македонския, защото в съвременния български език няма падежи и често единствено по словореда могат да бъдат разграничени подлогът и допълнението (съвсем както в английския).


 
Допълнените=compliment?
But couldn't one just put in a pronoun and keep the order? Like in:
Мъжът го видя For _I see the man_ ?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Orlin said:


> В някаква степен да, но във всеки случай по-малко от останалите славянски езици без македонския, защото в съвременния български език няма падежи и често единствено по словореда могат да бъдат разграничени подлогът и допълнението (съвсем както в английския).


Не съм съгласен. Не се сещам и за примери, които да подкрепят твърдението Ви, уважаеми Орлине. 

Словоредът в Български е свободен в същата степен, както в останалите славянски езици. 

А случаи, когато подлогът и допълнението могат да се различат само по словоредът, има във всички славянски езици: достатъчно е например подлогът и допълнението да са в среден род. Или пък в руски: "Мать любит дочь. Кто кого любит?"

The word order in Bulgarian is loose and free in the same extent as in the other Slavic languages unless examples are given to demonstrate the opposite.



chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Допълнените=compliment?
> But couldn't one just put in a pronoun and keep the order? Like in:
> Мъжът го видя For _I see the man_ ?


 
I see the man: Виждам мъжът. Виждам го мъжът. Мъжът го виждам. Мъжът виждам.


----------



## Orlin

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Допълнените=compliment?
> But couldn't one just put in a pronoun and keep the order? Like in:
> Мъжът го видя For _I see the man_ ?


 
Допълнение (граматически термин) = object. Иначе в други контексти посоченият превод е правилен.
_Мъжът го видя_ е съвсем правилно, защото тук се вижда принципът, че енклитиките като местоимението _го_ *никога* не стоят в началото на изречението и обикновено заемат 2. място, както е тук. Тази фраза има само още един допустим вариант относно реда на думите: _Видя го_ _мъжът _(отново с енклитично местоимение на 2. място).
Извинявам се, че може би има off-topic съдържание.
Christo Tamarin, не е характерно за мен, но този път вероятно наистина написах недомислица.


----------



## Orlin

christo tamarin said:


> Словоредът в Български е свободен в същата степен, както в останалите славянски езици.
> 
> А случаи, когато подлогът и допълнението могат да се различат само по словоредът, има във всички славянски езици: достатъчно е например подлогът и допълнението да са в среден род. Или пък в руски: "Мать любит дочь. Кто кого любит?"
> Мъжът виждам.


 
Разбира се, прав си! В интерес на истината е добре да формулираме закономерностите така: В българският език словоредът е свободен, доколкото не се нарушават други синтактични правила (виж примера в предишния ми пост относно подобно ограничение). Следва да се обърне внимание, че в някои случаи словоредът е от съществено значение за смисъла (например за различаване на подлог и допълнение) и промяната му е възможна, но изменя значението на изречението.
Между впрочем, наличието на падежи спомага за разграничаване на частите на изречението без зависимост от словореда, но както се вижда, не дава такива гаранции дори в езици с развита падежна система - дал си съвсем подходящ пример.


----------

